# Bunk Privacy Curtain And New Mods



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

We just took our 4th trip with our new 28BHS. After the maiden voyage, we checked this site for some mod ideas and came up with a few of our own. To keep the baby in the top bunk we used the pressure gate we use in the house to keep him out of certain rooms. This worked great except if we didn't go to bed at the same time, he would cry to be with us. We bought a flexible rod like the one used in the shower, only this one could be bent to an angle so the curtain can be stored along the wall between the bathroom door and the bunk.

Second, we also had to pick up items on the floor after the pantry drawers came open during transit. The worse was 2 pounds of spaghetti. We screwed in hooks and eyes and they work great.

Third, the useless cabinet to the right of the door at the foot of the bed is now very useful. We installed those wire shelves you use in bathroom and bedroom closets. The DVD fits on the top shelf and the two other shelves keep my plastic containers in order rather than in a box under the bed, that is a pain to lift.

I will take photos of these if anyone is interested.

Love this site.

We want to do something with the skylight above the bed. Anyone have any ideas as to what can be done to keep the sun out at 5:30 AM? Do they make "shade" or "darkeners" for skylights?

Also, I believe we saw where someone installed a place to store the sewer hose on the bumper. The other mod we need to do in the next few weeks is some kind of a bike rack. I know not to put it on the bumper. Any ideas??

Shevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Shevin,

I'm sure thre are skylight darkeners available, but I think you could make some prettily easily with some coordinated fabric and velcro fasteners.

While looking at the new 31RQS the other day, we spent some time looking at other TTs, too, and a couple had some fabric velcroed to the skylight. Looked pretty easy to do.

Mark


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

Shevin,
We store our sewer hose inside our bumper. The black plastic end caps pop off and it slides right in there. I'm not sure if your bumper is different from ours or not but you might want to check that out as an option.

Rob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Camping World has insulated pillows that push into the 14" vents.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

About the skylight...

CampingNut picked up some square fuzzy pillows that are designed to shove into the skylight openings. He picked one up for me and I can attest that they work great.

I would love to see how you mounted the wire shelves in the TV Pedestal (I don't know what it is called actually. That is what we call it in our family). We have contemplated that mod for a while.

The bike rack question has been extensively discussed here. I'll summarize it by saying the MOST effective way to do it is to have a hitch receiver welded to the frame and use a bike rack mounted into the hitch receiver. There are other solutions but those seem to be the favored solutions.

Reverie


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Speaking of the TV shelf. The door on mine was hinged on the right side. I found this to be kind of odd. We use that space behind the door for a "real" trash can, broom and dust pan storage, tv cable, shoes that are only occasional worn, etc. It's kind of like our broom closet. One rainy day at the campground, I had enough of that door being hinge (to my belief) the wrong way. I got out the old faithful Dewalt 18V cordless and went to work. About 15 minutes later, it was remounted with the hinge on the bed side of the cabinet. It is MUCH easier to access from the sink/kitchen area now.

I also mounted a shower rod that goes from the corner where the frig meets the top bunk to the opposite corner next to the slide-out. The plan for this was to increase dressing room and give the kids some privacy at night. However, DW's plan to sew the curtain has not come to fruition yet -- but the rod is there, so MY part is done.

Sidewinder


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

HI everyone,

What excellent ideas. I will check out the bumper for the sewer hose. I remember the extensive forums on the bike hitch and knew tha bumper was not an option. We will, however, take a look at the hitch for the frame.

Thanks for the "skylight pillow" idea. I will check it out.

I will post a photo of these mods, including the "TV cabinet". The shelves work great, expecially for the DVD player.

Does anyone know of a good web site for RV supplies? I have had no luck with Camping World having what I look for.

Shevin


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Shevin,

Send me a PM and I will send you back a Word Doc with pics outlining how I did my bike rack receiver hitch.

Sidewinder


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

I agree. I don't know what they were thinking when they installed that door hinge. We, too, changed it around. Also the hinge of the bathroom vanity is on the bottom! The engineers must have been out to lunch when they thought that one up. As of now, we totally took that door off and have a small trash can in there.

Shevin


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

Would someone please give us instructions on posting photos to a reply?

Thanks.
Shevin


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I store my sewer hose in a 4" PVC pipe that I fasted to the bumper with large hose clamps. I put cleanouts with screw caps on each end so I can carry extra hoses. Campers I've owned in the past rusted real bad inside the bumper from the wet sewage hose so this has worked well for me. You can buy a short kit from campers world but I preferred the longer version. You may have to trim your connectors a little to get them inside the cleanout plug but I've found it to be worth the effort.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Shevin..

The bathroom vanity door is hinged at the bottom so you can use it for a hamper. Our '05 28BHS came with a fabric mesh bag installed between the door top and the vanity that opens into a hamper when the door is opened.

Also, for the skylight covers, go to Walmart and buy a cheap sun shade like for the windshield of your car. Cut out squares an inch bigger than the skyligth opening and use velcro to fasten to frame. Insulated and light proof!!!!!

Steve


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

HI Huntr,
The skylight idea sounds like a winner. It's off to Wally World for me.

My 28BHS also came with the mesh laundry bag in the bottom hinged door but I don't think it is very practical. With six people, that small bag would overflow before long. I kinda like not having the door there and a place to put the small trash can. Someone from this forum suggested changing the hinge to the side toward the tub and putting a toilet paper holder inside. We may do this.

Thanks for your reply.
Shevin


----------

